# Digitales Sound System



## Marschal (3. Juni 2009)

Nen Abend allerseits.

Wie nun der Titel verät, bin ich auf der Suche eines 5.1 Sound-Systems, welches auch einen Digital Eingang (HDMI) aufweist.

Habe ein Notebook, welches verschiedene Digital ausgänge bietet ("normal" HDMI, und Digital Klinke(S-PDIF)).
Nun ist mir in meinem analogen 2.1 System ein kanal abgeschmiert.
Und um ein 5.1 System anzuschliesen bräuchte ich entweder eine 5.1 Karte (die im Notebook ja nicht vorhanden ist), oder kann meinen HDMI Anschluss nutzen.

Jezt die Frage, wer sich mit diesem "Problem" auskennt, sowas vllt auch schon mal gemacht hat, und natürlich, ob mir jemand ein gutes 5.1 System empfehlen kann. Bezahlbar sollte es jedoch auch bleiben, also kein THX-System

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Dimitrij B.


----------

